# Im at my wits end and I am hoping one of you can help me...



## RayKinStL (Jul 7, 2011)

I have an HP Touchpad. I rooted it and put CM 9 on it months ago. It works good but I hardly used it. Decided to dig it out and update the build. First thing Ive done to it since putting the CM ROM on it. For some reason I could not boot into clockwork recovery. Don't really understand how I lost it, but all attempts to reboot into recovery take me to the moboot, and my only option is to load up WebOS or CyanogenMod. So I figured whatever, Ill just reinstall clockwork mod the same way I installed it the first time. The problem is, I have since reinstalled Windows on my machine, so I had to do everything from scratch. So I went and grabbed all the files I needed, installed Java, and installed the WebOS SDK. Seemed like I was ready to go. Reboot to the USB icon, plug into my computer and it doesn't recognize it. It does not load the Novacom driver. No clue why. I scour the internet. I try this "universal novcom installer" but every time I run that .jar file, it recognizes my 64 bit OS and then hangs on Installing driver and never goes further. I can't find the right Novacom driver to use anywhere, and it won't install it from the SDK. I literally have no clue what to do to get my computer to recognize this device is the TP, so I can run the ACMEInstaller. Every method I have tried to get Novacom drivers has been thwarted. I am at my wits end. Someone please tell me I am overlooking something obvious.

Thanks.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Install Goo Manager from Play Store.

Tap the menu button and choose."Install open recovery script". This will install TWRP, a touch screen recovery with menu's similar to CWM. This should get you a TWRP menu item in moboot.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RayKinStL said:


> I have an HP Touchpad. I rooted it and put CM 9 on it months ago. It works good but I hardly used it. Decided to dig it out and update the build. First thing Ive done to it since putting the CM ROM on it. For some reason I could not boot into clockwork recovery. Don't really understand how I lost it, but all attempts to reboot into recovery take me to the moboot, and my only option is to load up WebOS or CyanogenMod. So I figured whatever, Ill just reinstall clockwork mod the same way I installed it the first time. The problem is, I have since reinstalled Windows on my machine, so I had to do everything from scratch. So I went and grabbed all the files I needed, installed Java, and installed the WebOS SDK. Seemed like I was ready to go. Reboot to the USB icon, plug into my computer and it doesn't recognize it. It does not load the Novacom driver. No clue why. I scour the internet. I try this "universal novcom installer" but every time I run that .jar file, it recognizes my 64 bit OS and then hangs on Installing driver and never goes further. I can't find the right Novacom driver to use anywhere, and it won't install it from the SDK. I literally have no clue what to do to get my computer to recognize this device is the TP, so I can run the ACMEInstaller. Every method I have tried to get Novacom drivers has been thwarted. I am at my wits end. Someone please tell me I am overlooking something obvious.
> 
> Thanks.


This is a know issue. The folks that maintain the servers that the Universal Novacom Installer gets the files from have either deleted the files or moved them and the installer does not know the new location. Colchiro's ideas should work. If for some reason GooManager gives you a problem, download the file directly from the TWRP website here: http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75 , extract the ulmage.TWRP and copy it into the /boot folder on your TouchPad. When you reboot, TWRP should show up on your Moboot menu. I read a discussion on one of the threads about what was being done to get the novacom situation resolved, unfortunately I can remember where I saw it. If someone remembers the thread, please post it here.


----------



## RayKinStL (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you guys! I will try this tonight. I went to bed after I made this because I was so frustrated. I have rooted/ROM'd more Android devices than I can remember, and even more importantly, I have done 2 touchpads in the past. I was losing my mind trying to figure out a way to get the "old method" to work. I work I for a living and am not stupid with technology and am certainly capable of following instructions, so things not working was driving me crazy. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep, TWRP is soooo much better than ClockworkMod. Easily download nightly builds and other zips through Goomanager. You can install your nightly, and any other mods (battery, app switcher, etc) you want all at the same time, order them however you want them installed, and have TWRP do a backup for you first. All automated. Pretty amazing work.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RayKinStL said:


> Thank you guys! I will try this tonight. I went to bed after I made this because I was so frustrated. I have rooted/ROM'd more Android devices than I can remember, and even more importantly, I have done 2 touchpads in the past. I was losing my mind trying to figure out a way to get the "old method" to work. I work I for a living and am not stupid with technology and am certainly capable of following instructions, so things not working was driving me crazy. Thanks for the suggestion!


If you absolutely have to have CWM installed, you could get your hands on just the ulmage.ClockworkMod and copy it into the /boot folder like I suggested with the ulmage.TWRP. Just don't try to have both of them in the folder at the same time. Most folks aren't that technologically adept at digging into the root of an Android device. That is why the developers created the install from a zip file method.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I have both CWM and TWRP, but that means there isn't enough room in my boot folder to install AOKP, which I love and use on my Galaxy Nexus,

Backups between them are NOT interchangeable so keep that in mind if you have many created by CWM.


----------



## RayKinStL (Jul 7, 2011)

Guys this worked...like a charm. It was so stupid easy. I did in 3 minutes what I spent 2 hours trying to do last night. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I have both CWM and TWRP, but that means there isn't enough room in my boot folder to install AOKP, which I love and use on my Galaxy Nexus,
> 
> Backups between them are NOT interchangeable so keep that in mind if you have many created by CWM.


Updating WebOS will fail also.


----------

